# Two Capes?????



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It might get a bit confusing but we now have two cape chefs in the Cafe (cape chef capechef). What a popular name


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are you sure it's really what happenned? I think it's just a ploy to get another Chef Talk mug.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

test


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey, the return of the original!! Well, the three of you have a great year


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks Greg........
That gave me a good laugh.....








cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Talk about being multi talented!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Too funny.

Where does the name cape chef come from anyways? Are you a superhero on the side?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Dant da don!!!!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Able to leap tall buildings with a big spatula!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Able to chop an onion in a single bound!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Able to catch bullets with a mesh glove!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Must be tough finding a phone booth in the kitchen, though.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

For real,My Family and I vacation every summer in Cape Cod. Eastham on the outer Cape
We have a nice little cottage their.
Well this past summer when we where in the cape my sister in law and her friend came to hang out for a couple of days.Rick, my sister in laws friend gave me a copy of Kitchen Confidential...I read it in one night I couldn't put it down. And I loved the way Anthony talked about his days in P-Town...The whole thing was just perfect timing. That was last July And at that time I was not to active in cheftalk but Nicko announced the first cheftalk chat with Anthony. I was pretty pumped after reading his book and coming home from my home away from home. I needed a name to use on line so I picked cape chef. My real name is Brad,
I love Cape cod, enjoyed the book, and that is my story
Brad
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

So, does this mean you don't have a telephone booth in your kitchen!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

CC,

Can I borrow your little cottage in Cape Cod next August?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

CDS Yes...Sisi Yes
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

When I first came in the cafe, I thought that cape chef was working in Cape Cod. That's an interesting story cc.


----------

